# Is it a date?



## mjr810 (Aug 24, 2008)

Suppose your spouse wants to go out with a member of the opposite sex for dinner, a movie, and maybe a drink and dancing afterwards? Would you consider this a date? Would you say the people involved here have an 'open' relationship? Is this something that married people do these days?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

mjr810 said:


> Suppose your spouse wants to go out with a member of the opposite sex for dinner, a movie, and maybe a drink and dancing afterwards? Would you consider this a date? Would you say the people involved here have an 'open' relationship? Is this something that married people do these days?


If you are not there then I see it as a problem.

draconis


----------



## mjr810 (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd see it as a problem even if I was there. But this really isn't my situation...and the people involved aren't married - yet. It just seems odd to me that she would expect this level of 'independence' in a marriage. For the women out there -- is it really that important to be desired by men other than your husband? It seems to me that this would be an 'affair' even if no sex was involved. I'm all for independence but sharing your heart with another man falls under the category if insecurity, not independence. At least it does to me. And yes, it works both ways.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes it could easily be an emotional affair.

draconis


----------



## hitrockbottom (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok here is my two cents on the matter....
EA - Possibly 
If there good friends - Then NO I don't see it as a problem, as long as the bill is split, and if you wanted to come you wouldn't be rejected an invitation.

If it is constant and she is spending more time with that person then you. Yes say something or you will end up 1yr down the road, drained, lonely and wondering how the hell you got here.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

marriages are all different - tradional, open, etc etc etc.
but what important here is what your comfortable with.
if the arrangement is business - then hopefully it should be that, business. 
if its one on one for the reason you say - i would have to say i dont agree. its too personal one on one.
if the arrangement is a social group , id agree. i.e work party.
-- within "open " marriages - you have to be 100% in both your minds, that this is what you want in your marriage.


----------

